# [Help] Difference between these three arbor boards?



## Kyle Ficht (Jan 29, 2017)

Im looking to buy my first board and between the spec sheets on evo and arbors website i can't really tell the difference between the arbor foundation, formula and element.
[evo compare](evo. com/compare?compareids=edb4d078-21d6-43e9-9c3d-6be656ac73a0&compareids=eb5a5c3a-b023-4f6c-89e1-3d839b4b38e3&compareids=c50a7a8b-15a0-4650-85f9-30f2c17b386c&url=%2Fshop%2Fsnowboard%2Farbor%2Fmens%2Fs_price-asc.aspx)

*Highlighting differences*

*[Arbor Foundation]*(arborcollective. com/snowboards/products/foundation) - $299.95

* Evo says directional twin, arbor says mountain twin
* no special topsheet?
* 4x4 8-Pack Inserts
* BIAX GLASSING


*[Arbor Formula]*(arborcollective .com/snowboards/products/formula) -$349.95

* Evo -true twin, arbor -mtn twin
* Reclaimed wood top sheet
* 2x4 10-Pack Inserts
* BIAX GLASSING


*[Arbor Element]*(arborcollective .com/snowboards/products/element) - $399.95

* Evo -true twin, arbor -mtn twin
* ASH POWER PLY TOP
* 2x4 14-Pack Inserts
* Mixed Glassing

So my question does any of that actually matter? Is it worth the extra $50-100 to get the formula or element?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a big matter of stiffness and the cores. They get better and sriffer/more responsive the more you spend. Yes the Element is worth the $100 extra.


----------



## Kyle Ficht (Jan 29, 2017)

Aren't they all medium flex though?


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

If you are looking for a low priced Arbor. I have a 156 Arbor Coda Rocker from 2014 that has just been sitting in the garage for a couple years I would sell for $130. Still in great condition, I doubt it was used for more than 10 days or so. 

PM me if you want some pictures


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

That's a great deal. I can't stand the system rocker (makes my legs tired) but if I did and I weighed 50lbs less I'd buy it


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

dave785 said:


> That's a great deal. I can't stand the system rocker (makes my legs tired) but if I did and I weighed 50lbs less I'd buy it


Yeah, my wife is getting on me to get rid of some of these boards that are just wasting space. 

Once I got the coda camber, I didn't have much use for the rocker.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Kyle Ficht said:


> Aren't they all medium flex though?


Not really...Arbor's website always a little vague on the stiffness differences between the boards...Element is the stiffest out the three (but still medium flex) and worth the extra cash, great board, I own one. 2 versions this year - standard with an extruded base, premium with fancier topsheet, core and sintered base. Standard sounds like it would work for you.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

dave785 said:


> That's a great deal. I can't stand the system rocker (makes my legs tired) but if I did and I weighed 50lbs less I'd buy it


Why does it make your legs tired?!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

scotty100 said:


> Why does it make your legs tired?!


I don't like that I don't have the tip edge and the tail edge engaged at the same time. You have to push down harder to get it. You can tilt it over farther to engage them, but the boring, low speed turns (or anything really steep) just take a lot of energy to make sure the edge is fully engaged.

Probably user-error, but it's how I feel


----------



## Kyle Ficht (Jan 29, 2017)

djsaad1 said:


> If you are looking for a low priced Arbor. I have a 156 Arbor Coda Rocker from 2014 that has just been sitting in the garage for a couple years I would sell for $130. Still in great condition, I doubt it was used for more than 10 days or so.
> 
> PM me if you want some pictures


I'm a bit bigger and need a longer board. Thanks for the offer though.


----------

